# Garden Status 2018



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You get anything off the Fall crop, Rich??

Getting ready to cut this thread loose and start on 2018.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Farm & Garden guy on Sat. morning radio show reminded listeners to order seed catalogs or check on-line now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Already started my shopping cart at Park Seeds........a few days ago. It's not like days long ago when you could go to the local hardware store and buy bulk seeds......everyone sells small packets of seed now.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

*With all the GMO and hybrid varieties proliferating, it has become quite a 'seedy' business. I get my seeds from only 'heirloom' variety vendors. That is, any seeds I do not reclaim from the current crops! :wink:

*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*



SABL said:


> You get anything off the Fall crop, Rich??
> 
> Getting ready to cut this thread loose and start on 2018.


Not much unfortunately. A ton of green tomatoes, lots of onions and a few pepper was all I got.

The weather here was so squrrelly this year!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

A whole lot more than I got.....:laugh: I was kinda bummed out about my vision and let everything slide.....oh, had a re-roof going on too. Garden didn't come together last year. Not too many gardens came together last year from what I saw.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

It was a strange year for sure. My spring garden was ok . . but the flooding and then unusual weather did a job in the fall!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Nobody really planted much around here last season. The guy across the road only put out a few 'mater plants in his front yard.....by the front door. The guy down the road didn't even turn his soil......let the weeds grow. I never set out the plants I started......what I started didn't look all that great.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Glutton for punishment that I am, I've started seeds already









Cilantro, Celebrity 'maters, Grape 'maters, Habanero, Cayenne and Jalapeno Peppers, Thyme and Basil


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Dang! why did that come out sideways???

Fixed it!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Here I thoght you were growing those upside down tomato plants.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

ya know . . I tried that one year and they actually turned out pretty good.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

I have a full garden but snow is not much of a crop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2017*

Time for a 2018 Thread!

I transplanted some of the babies into individual pots or 6-packs yesterday.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We are waiting on more snow and very cold winds there is not a thought of growing anything.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thread has been split and a new one started. 

I haven't ordered my seeds yet.....I better get busy.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How ya doing, Rich?? Almost time to get the critters set in their beds??

I just placed my seed order a few minutes ago.......$37 worth of stuff. I'm going to try beans and corn this year.....again. Still have about 5 weeks to even think about planting seeds.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Still a tad early for planting . . Average last Frost is Feb 15. I am retiring from the board effective March 1 so I have a lot to do to hand over to my replacement! I imagine it will be March before I plant


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Finally going to retire?? What will you do with all the extra time?? 

Well.....you'll be setting plants out when I'm getting ready to start seeds. Peppers grow so slow that I start mine 12 weeks before setting out......'maters I give about 8-10 weeks. 

I'm still going to till up a spot in my fenced-in yard for the 'maters......everything else will be planted in the old garden. I cut way back on seeds this year and only got 1/4 lb each of corn and beans....didn't bother with the 'Corleone' 'maters after 4 season's of nothing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try not starting 'maters' indoors. Wait till almost June and start outside. One of the things I left in N.J. 14 years ago were my cages.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

_Finally going to retire?? What will you do with all the extra time?? _

I'm still trying to figure that out! I'll still be active in the consulting group, but that is mostly recruiting and coaching now. I'll taper off on that when I find something else to do!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You can always pester the neighbors.....:grin: I did when I lived in the city......:angel:

USPS has been notified of an impending shipment but Park Seed hasn't filled the order yet. I've got the tracking number but nothing to track so far. Won't be needing the seeds for another month.......some seeds I won't need for 3 months.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Does Park assure no GMO products? I have had issues with various items either producing no seeds or infertile ones. I order seeds very rarely as the crops generally produce more than I can use normally, and I share quite a few around too!

*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Park advertises absolutely NO GMO. I'm not so sure about what I buy at the grocery store......large grocery chain. 

My grandpa was a truck/dairy farmer......milk production provided year round income and produce was extra income in the summer/fall. He also planted standard crops on his 40 acre farm. I remember eating fresh fruits and veggies right out of his fields.....I know what real produce tastes like. What is sold in stores is a poor excuse. 

I'll check the status of my order on Monday......no big rush.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My order was delivered last Monday......but not at my house.....:ermm:

Post office says the package was scanned and delivered ~1/2 mile away from me according to GPS. Not unusual for this to happen but it's irritating when the item is not placed back in the mail for correct delivery. I just deliver the package if it's nearby......I've had neighbors drop off things when they get misdirected. 

Oh well......they're trying to locate the package now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

All is well and good......package arrived today. It was found down the road. I can see why the mistake was made......address was kinda blurry.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Glad to hear you got your package. I don't suppose there are too many package thieves in your neighborhood like some places nowadays! 


*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

She just delivered it to the wrong address......many times it's dark when she gets here and the package is hard to read. No porch pirates that I know of out here.....houses are too far off the road (300'). Too far to travel on a gamble of something valuable......my package was $40 with little resell value for seeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The time has come to get the peppers started.....:thumb: Still have snow on the ground but peppers aren't the fastest growing critters around.....in my area we need ~10 weeks head start. 'Maters will be 2 weeks out....they grow a little faster.

Rich is probably enjoying fresh 'maters and peppers by now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not yet . . I did get the Cilantro, Basil, Thyme and Chives in pots today . . plan to have 'maters and peppers planted by end of next week


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I figured you'd be enjoying the fruits of your labor by now. I haven't soaked the little peat pellets yet....may do that tomorrow. Maybe the best thing to do is rummage through the package from Park to see what the hell I bought......:rofl:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We hired the neighborhood slave teenager and got the 'mater all planted along with the pepper! . . Forked up the bed first since it had become compacted with the greenhouse over it . . Spread alfalfa pellets and bone meal in with the dirt covering the plants, then broadcast alfalfa pellets over the bed.

Got the Plumeria back in the ground and fed them as well. 

Now to see how everything does!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumb:....How'd you get a teenager to actually work??.....:laugh:

I need to get off my buns and get the pepper seeds planted. Dug the seeds out of the shipping package.....soaked the peat pellets....ready to go. I used a plastic Chinese carry-out container to out the pellets in.....black square 'dish' with a tight fitting clear lid. Gonna try warming the makeshift tray on top of my modem. Top of my computer would work for only so long.....it gets shut down each night. Modem runs 24/7.....:grin:

OK.....you talked me into it. I'll plant them right now......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

This guy is highly motivated. His dad let him buy a car but he has to pay for it . . Dad picks up the insurance and the rest is on him . . no money, no gas! The engine was bad so he got it for a song and dad rebuilt the engine.

He is a hard working lad as well . . His dad has raised him well!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great!! I've got a g-son who will be 21 soon and he has no interest in driving....:nonono: Got a job and a car......relies on friends for transportation. My son bought the car but the kid has to pay for it whether he drives it or not.

Got the pepper seeds planted. Hope the modem helps.....:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Treated with Over N' Out yesterday. Fire ants bye bye for 6 months. Maybe.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

So far my gardening efforts have been looking real hard at the trees I need to cut to get sunshine where I want my garden to be.

The rest of the time, I'm looking at how I can strengthen my shed roof enough to put more planters up there. 
Seriously thinking about building a shed or garage with a turf roof for a garden area.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No fire ants up here......don't send me any, either.

Rooftop gardening not for me......how ya gonna drag a tiller up there?? Double up the rafters to strengthen the roof on the shed. If I build a shed it'll be to get lawn/garden stuff out of my garage......


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm kind of in a bind, to the south I have roughly 100ft to neighbors property, but we both have 80-100ft trees, so clearing mine wouldn't do a lot. To the south I have a pond so no room there. 
Everywhere but where my shed is, is limited to 4 hours sunlight max, so no real good garden areas. 
And for some reason wife was not to receptive to the idea of putting the house on stilts in the pond. She has absolutely no vision.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Peppers have been up a few days......:thumb: Not the best timing with no sun.....I'll turn the light on over the kitchen table for what it's worth. Yellow peppers all came up....I stuck a toothpick marker in each peat pellet. Won't be able to tell the jals from the habs until they get some true leaves.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Tractor Supply has 10 bags of Scott's topsoil for $7.00. I can't decide if I want to do the work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have 'maters .. well . . 'mater . . one itey bitsey one.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> I have 'maters .. well . . 'mater . . one itey bitsey one.


*Sort of like a tow truck for Matchbox cars?? :hide:

I have three pineapples growing from the cut-off tops of my last mega-smoothie attempt for the church bake sale. :wink:

*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You got more 'maters than I have, Rich......:laugh: So far I have none......

I'll be plantin' the seeds this afternoon if all goes according to plan. Modem seemed to work pretty good as a heat source for the peppers.....I'll do a repeat with the 'maters.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I planted the 'mater seeds this morning......thought I bought more than just 3 types. Oh well.....gonna go with what I've got. There's a few peat pellets left over and I may go for 4 more jalapeno plants. They don't take up much space at all......:thumb:

Trees are starting to set leaf buds......blueberry bush looks like it came through winter with no problems. Late frost last year eliminated any chance for a decent crop.....hope it doesn't happen this year. Only 1 fruit tree (out of 3) made it......:sigh: If I try fruit trees again I'll have to protect them allot better from the deer. Apple is just a stub.....plum as pretty much tore up. Pear tree looks like it was never touched.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Corday said:


> Tractor Supply has 10 bags of Scott's topsoil for $7.00. I can't decide if I want to do the work.


I'm quoting myself. Looked up the Top Soil and the comments were totally negative. Label said Premium Top Soil. Commentators found pieces of wood and stones. Scott's response was the product contained ground up wood and stones and very little top soil. Maybe the label should say that. The color was black. Probably dyed.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounded too good to be true. 

I bought a bag of 'premium potting soil' that was more mulch and stones than soil. 

That's the American way......marketing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Garden status here is mud drainage is terrible.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like they're using compost that isn't given enough time. 

My problem is that my soil is like muck, everything I've tried likes it but holds water too well so need to mix sand etc in to for drainage


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SABL said:


> Sounded too good to be true.
> 
> I bought a bag of 'premium potting soil' that was more mulch and stones than soil.
> 
> That's the American way......marketing.


*How else are they going to market the stall sweepings and coop droppings? 

===> Certified "Organic Fertilizer!"
* 
*Sounds like Bravo Sierra to me!

*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wizmo said:


> *How else are they going to market the stall sweepings and coop droppings?
> 
> ===> Certified "Organic Fertilizer!"
> *
> ...


That would be far better than the wood fiber they sell. What they call premium potting soil is nothing more than poorly composted wood mulch. 

Moved the 'maters to a sunny spot on my kitchen table......5 days and they are rarin' to go. The 'Nugget' (cherry) were 100% and need thinned.....heirloom green made a good showing. They look odd (ripe when green) but sure taste good. I made juice out of 'em in the 80's.....sure was weird drinking green tomato juice. Ketchup would have wild.....:laugh:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No practice since we played 3 matches this week, so I spent a few hours tree trimming. Probably burned more calories than playing 3 sets of singles.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Rich should be doin' pretty good by now. I'm finally gettin' started. Rear tine tiller works like a champ.....my son had no trouble with it.....:rofl: I stayed on the porch (shaded) with a beer. Finally put on a pair of shorts for what it's worth.....they're really a kilt with 2 legs and no pleats. The legs come just below the knees......:laugh:

Berries look good.....all of them. Got red, black, and blue. I let some blackberries grow next to the fence.....if they do good they can stay. Oh, even have mulberries......they're starting to take on a reddish color. 

17 plants made it ok.....I waited a little late to put them in pots but they perked right up. Bought 10 plants at Home Depot just in case. Can't quite bring myself to tilling up part of my yard.....I'll try plastic fence this year and hope it keeps the deer out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got the plastic 'construction barrier'.....and a t-post driver. I've had the t-posts for years.....used them to put a 2' extension on the chain link fence to keep the dogs in the yard. 

Bought a rosemary bush.....tiny little thing. All I can do is kill it by bringing it indoors for the winter. Had a nice one years ago.....til I brought it in the house....:sigh:

Shootin' for Thursday on getting most everything planted.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lots of Grape Tomatoes so far . . peppers are thriving, but so far, no heat to speak of . . not suffering enough I suppose.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At least Rich has something......I'd settle for a solitary grape tomato.....:laugh: Last time I had a pepper crop we had to test the Jalapeno peppers for heat....they virtually had none. 

Finally got all the peppers/'maters planted......only took 3 days. Got a little rain this morning......needed it to get the Preen watered in. Kid put some deer repellent around the perimeter til I get the fence in place. 3 deer were ~50yds away and headed right for the 'maters yesterday. 

Got 10 pepper plants......3 yellow (sweet), 4 jals and 3 habs. May buy a few more when prices drop. 17 'mater plants of varying types......got room for more when prices drop. 

Corn and beans get planted when it's dry enough......still have plenty of time on those.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Neighbor put up 12 qts of string-beans today. We'll get some.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The canned ones or fresh ones?? I always blanch/freeze corn or beans......too much work to can them.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Canned. This woman is a great cook and at Xmas sells real homemade fruitcakes.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great.....no work on your part. 

Home-made fruitcake should be pretty good......store-bought not so good.

Kid put out a small animal trap and caught a chipmunk today.....:thumb:

The damn thing escaped when he approached the trap.....:sigh: Small latch tab was bent and allowed the 'door' to be pushed open......fixed now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I started seeds for the fall garden this afternoon. The 'maters will stop putting on once the overnite temps are no longer in the 70's, likely in another month or so. These should be ready to go into the ground late August and be producing mid September . . they grow like hell in the heat! I'll also be planting some beans and peas once it starts cooling down.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Peas don't like hot weather at all.....have to get 'em in early around here. I don't usually plant peas.....g-kids would rather have other things (like ice cream). They do like green beans, though. Only bought 1/4lb of bean and corn seed this year.....should be enough.

Chipmunk came back and didn't get away this time......he won't be making a return trip....:whistling:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The Preen didn't work this year.......the stuff is 6 years old and probably expired. Got a great crop of weeds.....:nonono:

2 jalapenos are looking good.....one cherry 'mater is ready. Other than that there's nothing to really report......:frown:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I cheated and got some peppers from my work today, 1 plant which is a looking a tad sorry but it does have around a dozen little peppers on it cost about 60cents I will nurse it along just for fun and see where we get, at the price what is already there is a good return around 12 or so peppers small right now but who knows they may grow .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How's the pepper plant like its new home, Joe?? I'll check on mine tomorrow.....too lazy to walk out back and look today.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems fine right now, did a count and my guess was way off there are 25 on it and 1 flower not sure that will come to anything but I certainly did not think there was so many I may have to thin them out a touch to give more room so we will have some chilies to use up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Mowed then detached getting ready for seeding soon. The dethacher also does a great job of pulling up moss in the damp areas. Unfortunately I never bought a power aerator, so will have to do manually again. It's not that I can't afford the thing, it's that there's no more room for it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Today brought the fun of using my manual chain saw. I have a pole trimmer but I needed to cut branches around 3¼" thick. As a former fast pitch softball pitcher, I'm very accurate with the sandbag. If you've ever done this, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You were throwing a chainsaw at the branch??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A couple of hours spent today pulling the lawn sweeper behind the garden tractor. Too many trees on our property. Also, for those who weren't aware of it, any Military Veteran can now get PX (BX in my case) on line access. Big advantage is no sales tax. Did all the "Paperwork" Thurs. and after approval registered which gave me an account. I've already gotten Email, since they have sales.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No sweeping/raking leaves for me.......nature takes care of them with the winds. Mower chops up what the wind doesn't take care of. 

Good for you on the PX/BX. My BiL used to get good prices when he was in the Army....big tax savings on some products. 

Got your Christmas lights up?? Last time I put lights up was 30 years ago......never put lights on this place.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

That's me, I used to rake, but my 'yard' is only 60x 140, can mow it in 1/2 hour with a push mower. Everything else is covered with trees so I'd be mowing every day, so I don't rake, I just mow over them. If I'm ambitious I mow so everything ends up in the road


----------

